# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  نکات مهم قبل از راه اندازی شبکه

## nopardazco

در طراحی شبکه، نکاتی که قبل از راه اندازی شبکه باید مد نظر قرار بگیرند، شامل موارد زیر است:
_اندازه سازمان_
هنگام راه اندازی یک_ شبکه_، اندازه و تعداد شعبه های موجود در داخل سازمان، در طراحی شبکه اهمیت خواهد داشت.
_سطح امنیت_
امنیت و فرآهم نمودن بستر های مناسب برای کاربران و نرم افزار های موجود در یک شبکه نیز بایستی در زمان طراحی شبکه در نظر گرفته شود.
_نوع فعالیت_
نوع فعالیت و ماهیت کاری یک سازمان نیز می تواند باعث در نظر گرفتن موارد خاصی در طراحی شبکه شود. 
_سطح مدیریت_
سطح مدیریتی که در یک سازمان در نظر گرفته ایم، جهت کنترل کاربران و برنامه های موجود در یک شبکه، می تواند در نوع طراحی شبکه تاثیر گذار باشد و سیاست های طراحی شبکه را بر پایه موارد مدیریتی در نظر گرفته در یک سازمان، تشکیل بدهد.
_مقدار ترافیک_
یک شبکه باید بر اساس مقدار ترافیکی که در حال حاظر موجود است و در آینده وجود خواهد داشت، طراحی گردد. بی توجه بودن به این پارامتر، در آینده می تواند مشکلات زیادی در یک _شبکه_ ایجاد نماید.
_بودجه_
این پارامتر از موارد بسیار مهم در طراحی یک شبکه محسوب می گردد. نبود بودجه مناسب در طراحی شبکه، می تواند در افت اهداف ذکر شده تاثیر مستقیم بگذارد.
منبع: سایت نوپرداز

----------

